# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Καλή ιδέα!!

## panoss

Παιδιά ήθελα να σας πω μια "εμπειρία" ώστε να το κάνετε και εσείς!!
"έφτιαξα" ένα νέο παιχνίδι που είναι πολύ απλό!!
Λοιπόν πάρτε μια μπανιέρα για πουλάκια,γεμίστε την μέχρι την μέση, ρίξτε ένα φύλλο μαρουλιού τέτοιο ώστε να μπορεί να κινηθεί μέσα και είστε έτοιμοι!!
Προσπαθώντας να το πιάσουν θα εξασκήσουν το μυαλό τους και παράλληλα θα διασκεδάζετε και εσείς με τις ιδέες που σκαρφίζονται!!!!
Εμένα έπαιξε πάρα πολύ και παράλληλα έκανε και μπάνιο!! :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστουμε Παναγιωτη!!!
Θα προτεινα σπανακι αντι για μαρουλι ή τσουκνιδα ή ακομη ακόμη και φυλλο παντζαρι!!! 1000 φορες καλυτερα!!!

----------


## panoss

Ναι οκ την ίδια δουλειά θα κάνουν!!

----------


## teo24

Μπορει να πω χαζομαρα αλλα οταν πλενουμε τα λαχανικα δεν λεμε να τα στεγνωνουμε πολυ καλα?Εδω δεν εχουμε τετοιο θεμα?Μηπως λετε κατι αλλο και δεν το πιασα?

----------


## jk21

αν το χορταρικο ειναι καλα πλυμενο ,πριν τελικα μπει σε αυτο το νερο και αν μεινει εκει διαθεσιμο στα πουλια ,οχι πανω απο 15-20 λεπτα (γιατι μετα λερωνει το νερο ή και κουτσουλιεται ) δεν υπαρχει θεμα .αν οχι ,θα υπαρξει φουλ θεμα .... 

δεν αναπτυσσονται βακτηρια πανω στο χορταρικο ,οταν το νερο ειναι αρκετο ,παρα μονο αν ειναι ελαφρως βρεγμενο και η θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλοντος ,ειναι ικανη να αυξησει την τοπικη θερμοκρασια του νερου .αυτο δημιουργει συνθηκες υπεραναπτυξης 


βαλτε πρωτα κανενα χορταρικο καθε μερα και οχι εθιμοτυπικα 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα ,να χαρουν την φρεσκαδα τους και μετα τα κανετε

----------

